# E-Book Through Lulu -  Bad Idea?



## Mr. Steve (Aug 28, 2014)

Title says it all.  I'm reaching the conclusion that the best route for me to publish would be through an E-book publisher like Lulu, for a variety of reasons, including that it will get me to actually finish my first work in progress instead of constantly, endlessly, forever "refining" it for fear of it not being good enough for a traditional publisher.  Does anyone here have experience with Lulu?  It seems like a good deal (one time fee on a scale based on what services you want) with a generous cut to the author.  Too good to be true?


----------



## psychotick (Aug 29, 2014)

Hi,

Haven't used Lulu. Amazon kindle and smashwords for the ebook editions. CreateSpace for the paperback ones.

Cheers, Greg.


----------



## stephenspower (Aug 29, 2014)

Jill Bolte Taylor's immense bestseller MY STROKE OF INSIGHT was originally pubd through Lulu, but it didn't break out, even after her hugely popular TED Talk, until it was picked up by a traditional publisher, although that was many years ago. Offered for whatever it's worth.


----------



## Mr. Steve (Aug 29, 2014)

If it helps, Lulu does indicate they have distribution channels through Amazon and the Kindle, and the Barnes & Noble Nook.  Most of the major e-readers, supposedly, including a few I haven't heard of.


----------



## psychotick (Aug 29, 2014)

Hi,

There's nothing to stop you using them all.

Cheers, Greg.


----------



## Mythopoet (Aug 30, 2014)

Mr. Steve, is there a reason you are looking at Lulu rather than going directly through as many retailers as you can?


----------



## Mr. Steve (Aug 30, 2014)

To Mythopoet: Just trying to see my options that are out there.  Someone that has an e-book formatting and distribution structure in place would certainly save me from having to do much of that myself, unless there are relatively simple and straightforward e-book forwarding tools, and I can sign up my book to get it hosted on the various e-distribution channels.


----------



## Mythopoet (Aug 31, 2014)

Yes, there is a ton of information and tools that will help you do your own formatting and it's very easy to sign up through the retailers and distribution services yourself. I really don't think it's worth it to give someone else a cut to do it for you, if that's what Lulu does. The best way to market your work is to do it yourself so that you have control over things like categories and keywords and pricing and can make your own adjustments and changes as needed. These are things you can't depend on another service to do for you as well as you can learn to do them yourself. 

If you're still learning, I'd recommend picking up David Gaughran's guide Let's Get Digital. You can get the ebook for only 2.99 or you can download the free pdf from his site. It's a wealth of information for the self-publishing author.


----------



## Mr. Steve (Aug 31, 2014)

I have downloaded the .pdf of David Gaughran's book.  As for what Lulu does, they do offer some premium services that I don't think I'll be interested in, I'm really just looking for formatting for all the e-readers and e-distribution sites out there, and hosting, which Lulu does offer.  Lulu does also have (at least what they call) priority distribution channels for the istore, Barnes & Noble, Nook, Kobo, Amazon, and their own in-house reader.

Nonetheless I will continue my research on distribution options.  Obviously, why pay someone for what I can do for free?  However, unfortunately, depending on how involved doing it myself is, the practical time-crunch concerns (I'm starting law school in November of this year while still working full time) may ultimately dictate the path I take.


----------



## psychotick (Sep 2, 2014)

Hi,

Formating? Is that even an issue? I mean as long as you can put a book out correctly formated in Word 2000 (.doc) format, the rest will be done for you by either kindle or smashwords. Just upload your doc files and their programs will do it all for you. For CreateSpace, you'll need a pdf version, but there's enough free software out there that will do that for you even if you don't have the latest Word.

Cheers, Greg.


----------

